# Need info about my new Wheego Whip



## BlackHornet (Jan 4, 2010)

hey bill, i was following you on another forum and then came across you on here. i have that controller and im trying to figure out a way to program it without buying the handheld...if you know anything, please educate me. ill be lurking this place some more as well to see what i can figure out


----------



## billbobagns (Nov 28, 2009)

BlackHornet said:


> hey bill, i was following you on another forum and then came across you on here. i have that controller and im trying to figure out a way to program it without buying the handheld...if you know anything, please educate me. ill be lurking this place some more as well to see what i can figure out


BlackHornet; I got it working great. contact me by email if you need info. [email protected]


----------



## ROB.1BMF (Jul 6, 2017)

i just purchased this car in OKC was wanting to know the same info


----------



## Dbdeakin (Apr 5, 2018)

Does anyone have a service manual on the wheego I bought mine last week with a bad accelerator pedal got a new one coming but it would be helpful to diagnose problems more complicated


----------

